# Haunted Pumpkin Patch 2022



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

Here is my haunt for this year: The Haunted Pumpkin Patch

Some highlights:

23 carved pumpkins
Atmos Jack-O-Lantern Jamboree projected onto the pumpkins on the back of the yard cart
A scarecrow pumpkin
Various farm theme elements:
Farmer skeleton wearing overalls
Corn Stalks
Straw Bales
Wagon

A small farm house settlement cemetery
Treat bags hanging from the lower branches of the tree
Accent lighting using Roscolux Orange and Fire gel


----------



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

Pictures 9-12:


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Wow. Beautiful at night! You know... that's how it starts with jack-o-lanterns. 23 carved pumpkins seems innocent enough, but before you know it, in 5 years you have 3,000 carved pumpkins and you're using a jigsaw to carve them as quick as you can. 🤣 

A look into your future... This house in West Virginia displays 3,000 carved pumpkins every year!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh my gosh!!! Where do I even start??!!!! Love! I am a huge jack-o-lantern person and love yours!!!! Man I am jealous!!!!! The two between the "Beware go back" sign? My favorites! Next year I am going to copy them! Um....I hope that is OK.

Also? also I just LOVE your skelly with the shorty overalls and straw hat, made me majorly smile!!!! I'm going to steal that too! Um...again I hope that is OK.

🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 
Curious...how did hanging treat bags from trees work out? Cool idea! Also how did you carve so many wonderful, amazing jack-o-lanterns without getting blisters? I'm still nursing mine.

I just love everything you did!


----------



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

PrettyGhoul said:


> Oh my gosh!!! Where do I even start??!!!! Love! I am a huge jack-o-lantern person and love yours!!!! Man I am jealous!!!!! The two between the "Beware go back" sign? My favorites! Next year I am going to copy them! Um....I hope that is OK.


Hi and thank you for your kind words! Please feel free to use any of my ideas. That is why we are here, to share with others and get ideas for haunting!

The treat bags in the tree were pretty good. We only had two groups of TOTs and both had young children. The first one, the parents themselves were very skiddish and gave a strange look when told they could go into the yard to get more candy. I think they ultimately liked it though. We had the neighbors from the adjoining houses together in the driveway handing our their candy as well. It occurred to me that I would have had the option not to tell the TOTs to go into the pumpkin patch if they were rowdy teenagers or I otherwise thought they were going to take all the bags.

For the carving, I worked with a neighbor and we carved over two evenings. I removed all the guts using a gutting tool chucked in a power drill. Meanwhile, he did most of the carving and produced all of the quality work. The ones that look a little sloppy were most likely the ones that I carved.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

An excellent example of how effective and beautiful a unified theme can be, and how much of a punch a smaller display can have. Well done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great pumpkins and lighting. Love the treat bags in the tree


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow! Real carved jackolanterns in a display. That takes much more time and patience than I have. Great job! I love the corn stalk bundles too. Corn stalks just always make a scene that much more creepy. Thanks for sharing photos with the haunt community.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

OMG! I'm big on pumpkins and jack-o-lanterns! I love the way you set everything up. Everything lights up nicely!


----------

